
Google AppEngine Java Support Launches - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/07/live-from-google-campfire-09/
======
oomkiller
Hmm I'd like to see JRuby running on app engine. Who else would?

~~~
pufuwozu
I wonder if it will run all Java bytecode. Scala and Clojure would be great.

Plus PHP (via Quercus) would convert a lot of developers.

 _Edit:_ looks like it should!

<http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/java/runtime.html>

    
    
      App Engine runs your Java web application using a Java 6
      JVM in a safe "sandboxed" environemnt. App Engine invokes
      your app's servlet classes to handle requests and prepare
      responses in this environment.

~~~
jonursenbach
I'd much rather have native PHP support than have to run PHP through an
unnecessary layer of Java. Thanks but no thanks.

~~~
felixmar
Microsoft's Azure has support for native PHP with FastCGI.

~~~
jonursenbach
And EC2 has support for everything.

------
alecco
Google's blog: <http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/>

------
mattdennewitz
and cron!

------
briansmith
The interesting thing is that this is based on some of the standard Java EE
APIs, unlike the Python edition, which was nearly 100% proprietary.

Unfortunately, there's still very poor support for HTTPS. The limited HTTPS
support is what keeps me from deploying any applications on it.

------
catch404
Promo page isn't loading for me - Does that mean I missed out?

~~~
jaaron
Did the same thing to me.

I went back to the front page console and there was a link at the top of the
page.

------
bonaldi
Coo, I wonder if WebObjects can be levered into this, then.

------
jli
people working on appengine really want java? Isn't write webapps in java
unproductive? I would figure developers would rather have ruby,php instead.

~~~
bk
HN etiquette note:

The parent post is neither a troll, spam, or off-topic, and thus should not be
downvoted.

A simple "no upvote" would suffice. If you disagree add a substantive rebuttal
to your "no upvote".

~~~
zmimon
How do you define troll? A blanket statement labelling an entire technology
with a pejorative without any justification or explanation seems fairly
trollish to me.

However both of us are certainly off-topic and should be downvoted heavily :-)

